# Optimum Opti Coat/ Opti Guard



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

I am buying a brand new BMW 5 series in the next few weeks. It will be a _dark grey metallic_ (Sophisto Grey Xirallic) exterior.

*1.* What is the best sealant protection?
- Opti Guard
- Opti Coat 2
- Other produts like Zaino, etc...

I will be using a professional detailer to get my car done (will be avoiding the dealer's bodycare offer).

*2.* I also notice that there is very little detail/ posts regrading Opti Coat/ Guard in UK forums - any particular reason?

*3.* Any detailers in Hampshire (or nearby) who specialise in Optimum OptiGuard/ OptiCoat product range?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

One of the ceramic coatings (concourse car cares for example) or one of the so called 'super sealants' such as Wolfs Body Wrap or G/techniq C1+ would be your best bet for lasting protection. Personally I'd be looking to go the G/techniq route.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Playing with opticoat last weekend and it opened my eyes. We have a test going on in the showroom in which it's included. A very very good product. Speak to Lee @ bespoke detailing for help and advice regarding it


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I use Ceramishield a lot, it's very good. The quality of the finish is superb and the durability is around 2 years. The water effects after it has been applied are superb, water sheets off and this induces a degree of self cleaning. Being ceramic based it has better scratch and bird etching resistance too.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Superspec said:


> I use Ceramishield a lot, it's very good. The quality of the finish is superb and the durability is around 2 years. The water effects after it has been applied are superb, water sheets off and this induces a degree of self cleaning. Being ceramic based it has better scratch and bird etching resistance too.


Yes I put Ceramishield on a relative's Octavia, and they nearly crashed the car watching water beads on the bonnet :lol:

Gloss of Ceramishield is ridiculous too :thumb:


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

You are right Paul. I had got my 3 series Coupe done by you in June 2009. We had used Zaino and topped with Swiss Wax.

This time I am very keen on Opti-Guard/ Opti-Coat as it seems to be a lot more durable than Zaino.

Are you specialising in Optimum Opti products? Send me a email at [email protected] to discuss.


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

Any detailers in the Hampshire/Berkshire area (I am in post code RG24 9) that specialise in Optimum OptiGuard OptiCoat products?


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Hampshire Detailer* said:


> Thought the username was familiar, just looked back through the posts for the 330d, yes your right Zaino topped with BOS.
> 
> I have not used the Opti range as I use the Ceramishield for the durable sealant, I have used this on quite a few cars now and it really is good stuff and very durable, the sealant sheeting is awesome.
> 
> ...


Just sent you a PM. Please email me at my direct email.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry not that close to you i have done quite a few vehicles with Opti-coat 2.0 and have Opti-guard coming over from the states at the moment not the easiest product to get as have to sign few things etc

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251927

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=245881

opticoat 2.0 as well
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=261332

All done with opticoat 

























Any information you need feel free to pm :thumb:


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's a test of opti-coat probably the longest third party test. car is washed only in dawn dishwash soap. http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-de...imum-opti-coating-durability-test-review.html

don't think no one could beat that in real life test.


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Here's a test of opti-coat probably the longest third party test. car is washed only in dawn dishwash soap. http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-de...imum-opti-coating-durability-test-review.html
> 
> don't think no one could bet that in real life test.


Fabulous… this is why I love Detailing World and the members… You guys are a mine of information..


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Opti-Guard is the professional version of Opti-Coat. The only substantial difference between the two products is in cure time. 

"...best sealant protection" can mean different things to different people but in the States Opti-Guard/Opti-Coat has the best reputation for long term durability among the relatively widely available sealants and coatings. There are numerous examples of cars in a variety of climates where these products have held up for multiple years.
I should note that Ceramishield is not, to the best of my knowledge, available in the States at least under that name. CarPro CQuartz, AQuartz (both red and black versions), Wolf Guard, Permanon, System-X and G|techniq are in use in the States as are a few other products.
The Optimum products are coatings, more like an extra layer of hard clear coat. My understanding is that they are chemically distinct from the silane sealants but I am not a chemist.
Some of the nano sealants are slicker to the touch and some people prefer the look of alternate products but for the present Opti-Guard/Opt-Coat holds the durability crown.
I have no affiliation with Optimum.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Paddy_R said:


> One of the ceramic coatings (concourse car cares for example) or one of the so called 'super sealants' such as Wolfs Body Wrap or G/techniq C1+ would be your best bet for lasting protection. Personally I'd be looking to go the G/techniq route.


The best of those may be around 18-24 months at most. Opti-Coat/Guard is permanent so i would say it's the winner in the durability stakes.


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

On a side note:

Since both products Ceramishield and OptiGuard are very very good (not to discount WBW, G/techniq C1, etc…)….

May I ask a related question?

*Which looks better on a dark metallic colour? BMW Dark Grey Xirallic shade

OptiGuard/Coat or Ceramishield
*

Not durability, but purely looks - the gloss, sheen, slickness factor… any comments?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

out of the 5 tested on stangalangs range rover the opticoat was stunning.


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

There's more to Opti-Coat than just durability. Sounds like its Europe's best kept secret...STILL!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I prefer the darkening mega glossy looks of C.Quartz to the others. Opti-Coat for durability though!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

It'll be interesting to see what you go for, I'm also able to offer Ceramishield so let me know if I can be of any help (Newbury, Berks) - You're welcome to pop down / in for a chat if you prefer. 

Opti-guard does look impressive but then I can't fault Ceramishield either


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Opti Guard any day, have been udsing it for ther last 6 monts and am blown away. I can import it from the US easily as my brother lives there.


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

I eventually decided to go for Opti-Guard; the photos and all should be coming up soon…


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

GSPannu said:


> I eventually decided to go for Opti-Guard; the photos and all should be coming up soon…


Where did you buy the Opti Guard, I thought this was for professionals only and Opti - Coat for was mere mortals. Either way I am looking forward to your results :thumb:


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Where did you buy the Opti Guard, I thought this was for professionals only and Opti - Coat for was mere mortals. Either way I am looking forward to your results :thumb:


I got Opti-Guard from Bespoke Car care. Lee Davies is the man...


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

GSPannu said:


> I got Opti-Guard from Bespoke Car care. Lee Davies is the man...


Excellent, thanks. Looking forward to reading your write up


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Excellent, thanks. Looking forward to reading your write up


Lee is going to do the write up within a week, he has been a bit busy. I'll post the link here as soon as it is up.

Thanks..


----------



## RaskyR1 (Jan 6, 2009)

GSPannu said:


> Lee is going to do the write up within a week, he has been a bit busy. I'll post the link here as soon as it is up.
> 
> Thanks..


Congrats! Can't wait for the pics! :thumb:

Just to add to the topic, from what I was told, Opti-Guard is about 4x more concentrated then OC 2.0. Basically it has less solvents and a much faster curing time, which is important when the client needs to take delivery soon after application. The higher solvent content of OC 2.0 also gives consumers more time to level out high spots as they will not be as versed in the application process. The end results should be the same with either product, but OG should leave behind I slightly thicker layer of coating. 

Rasky


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

Lee has finally put the post up along with some pictures...

Here is the link for the same.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Gota love this stuff, proven results 2+ years even washing with dish soap


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

GSPannu said:


> Lee has finally put the post up along with some pictures...
> 
> Here is the link for the same.


The write up and pictures are great. I am envious of you, with little more than a bottle of ONR (or equivalent) you are set for the next few years


----------

